# First Time In 7 Months I've Been Called Quiet



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

This used to be one of the worst things anyone could ever say to me. It stated the obvious and just made my self-consciousness increase. For some reason though, when meeting people over the last few months, no one ever called me quiet, even in a group. I definitely talk more than I used to but when you're starting from practically nothing, it's still not so much. I'm probably being hard on myself...I am changing. And what happened last night proves this. 

A girl who I've kinda liked for a while said that "I was quiet" and "should make my presence known." Instead of taking hard, I kinda flipped it around and playfully said "well, you never talk to me." We talked for a little and when I said I wanted to walk around, she and her friend came along. Then I started talking to her friend and she seemed to be genuinely interested in me.

I guess what I'm learning is that "you're quiet" does not always have to be the huge blow I thought it was. Yeah, sometimes ignorant extroverts who don't know that not everyone likes to be up in your face 24/7 say it. But often, people say it because they find you interesting and want to get you to open up to them.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I was told I was a quiet like a "good employee" on Friday by someone. I don't think there was any ill intent in making such a comment, and I laughed it off. I guess I've never minded the term too much, and I don't really hear it too often.

You're right. It's not a huge blow by any means.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

SADFighter said:


> But often, people say it because they find you interesting and want to get you to open up to them.


This is true. It's not always meant as an insult. Someone complemented me on my quietness once, believe it or not.

Glad you're starting to see things in a different light, SADFighter.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I think it can be a way for someone to implicitly say: "I want you to know that I am friendly and would like to talk to you." Especially considering that many people are smiling when they make such "you're quiet" remarks, it is reasonable to assume that this is not a criticism as much as it is a friendly invitation to talk to the person.

If we reject their advance, then fine. But if we do that, we shouldn't complain on here about "Nobody talks to me!" (You're not doing that, haha. Just a general statement.)


----------

